# Treble Hooks



## LDUBS (Nov 20, 2018)

I lose a fairly high percentage of fish (trout). Fishing method is trolling. My favorite spoons for fast trolling are Speedy Shiners (pic below). 

I'm thinking of replacing the treble hooks on my favorite spoons with single Siwash style hooks. I've read that treble hooks result in more hook-ups but also provide more leverage for a fish to shake the hook. It does seem I get better hook-ups using spoons with single hooks (aka Needle Fish, wedding rings).

Anyway, this has probably been discussed to death but I think I'm at least going to give it a try. Unfortunately, the "tackle" stores near me would not have Siwash hooks (or much else for that matter) so I'll have to order on line. 

Curious if anyone is doing this?


----------



## DaleH (Nov 20, 2018)

On swim baits I switched out to a Eagle Claw double hooks from Jann's Netcraft and couldn't be more pleased! Hooks positioned down for surface lures and positioned up for deep runners. 

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/double-fish-hooks/810225.aspx

Siwash hooks with their 'wide' gap I use too, but mostly on metal jigs.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2018)

I just ordered some Gamakatsu Siwash hooks. Going to give this a try. I also have stuff on hand to make some stinger hook set ups. 

We have rain storms stacked up through the end of the month. Something we need badly so I'm not sorry, but it might be a while before I get out to test the new rigs.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 21, 2018)

I switch the trebles out on my blade baits and lipless cranks to short shank hooks to get a wider gap, not sure that's going to help with the issue you're having with those spoons because it's the weight of the spoon they're flicking around to help throw the hook.

Perhaps instead of switching the hooks out you might try a larger split ring, going to as heavy a gauge wire ring as you can fit in order to immobilize the joint between the hook and the bait as much as possible.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 21, 2018)

OTW, if I'm understanding correctly, you are saying to minimize articulation between the spoon and the hook. Very interesting approach. It just seems that locking in the hook would provide more leverage in the trout's favor. Unless I am missing something, it would be like having a hook with a 3.25" shank. There would be a lot of leverage against the part of the hook in the fish's mouth. I might be missing some part of the dynamics here but that is what I visualize would happen.


----------



## ppine (Nov 24, 2018)

I like your idea. 
I release a lot of trout, and the treble hooks can create some problems.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 28, 2018)

I was thinking it was the weight of the lure body swinging around then stopping was popping the hook, where they're able to generate momentum in the lure moving one way then swing their head the other. With the hook fixed any motion in their heads would also move the bait hopefully preventing them from generating the complementing forces (hook moving backwards face moving forwards.) 

With bass I think I lose a lot more fish to thrown hooks using baits that have trebles (blades, jerkbaits, poppers, lipless cranks) or sliding weights (texas & carolina rigs) on them rather than single hook jigs, weightless rigs or worm hooks with fixed weights, though that could just be my own bias recalling it that way. I've lost some heart breakers in the cold water that threw blade baits carrying 2 treble hooks on a 2" lure that baffle me. How does a fish throw a lure that has 6 hook points sticking out of it???


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 28, 2018)

OTW, I think you are right on about the fish shaking the hook, which is why allowing slack is a big cause of lost fish, IMO. 

Im my experience, a single hook will more often get a deeper set (not sure how to say that but I think you know what I mean). I also think it is common for a fish to be "hooked" by only one point of the treble hook. The other two hooks might actually provide leverage points for the fish to pry the one that is set out. 

Whatever the cause, what I observe is when netting a fish, a treble hook will often fall loose. That doesn't happen much with a single hook. Which, brings up another issue -- treble hooks can really get tangled in the net.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 29, 2018)

I suppose trebles lend themselves to not hooking as deeply - with three hook points you're more likely to catch flesh at an odd angle (and get a shallower hookset) than you are with a single hook. 

As I think I mentioned, for me it did help switching out the original trebles on my lures for larger sized short-shank trebles to get more bite. I try to use lightwire trebles too, I think when the fish are hooking themselves you're better off with a lighter hook. Plus you're more likely to recover a lure by bending out a hook when you snag that way. Easy enough to replace a split ring & hook for next to nothing, but the lure bodies can get expensive fast.


----------



## Butthead (Dec 8, 2018)

I realize this is a little old now, but are you using snubbers on your trolling setups?
Also, the nets with the thick rubber are way nicer when using trebles. The one I have isn't' super deep, but it was worth the $40 I spent on it.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 10, 2018)

I haven't used snubbers since years ago when we were using lead core. Now I use light action rods and have the drag set pretty loose. I feel there is enough play in the set up to not need snubbers. 

I have did invest in a large rubber net and agree they are far superior. I fish a lot by myself and went with a larger sized net just to make my life a little easier. And, who knows, I might need to land an 8 pounder one day.  

The other thing I find that makes it a little easier is instead of trying to untangle and extract the treble from the net, I pull the lure through the net and unhook from the duo lock. Still can be a pain, but every little bit helps.

I received the Siwash hooks I ordered. Now I need to swap some out on my favorite lures and see how they work. That will be a good rainy day project -- you know it isn't sunny here all the time.


----------

